# Bloody Guts: Tutorial



## Palmdale Haunter

This is a great idea... I have a low gore haunt so I may have to put this idea on the shelf, but like all your work I love it!!!!


----------



## Guest

is that a 16 oz boddle of Perma-Blood?


----------

